# GParted will nicht starten



## BopItXtremeII (6. September 2009)

Moin,

wollte grade meine Partitionen mit Gparted bearbeiten. Hab also eine bootfähige CD gebrannt und von dieser gebootet. Während des Bootvorgangs kommt allerdings immer wieder die selbe Meldung. Das sieht dann etwa so aus:


```
[(irgendeine Nummer] [<(noch irgendwas)>] ? syscall_call+0x7/0x8b

(ein paar andere Zeilen)

[(irgendeine Nummer die höher ist als die davor)] [<(nochmal ne andere Nummer)>] ? syscall_call+0x7/0x8b
```

Das geht dann so ange weiter, bis ich den PC aus mache. Anscheinend versucht er immer das gleiche zu machen, die Frage ist nur was denn nicht läuft ^^

Hab schon mehrere CDs ausprobiert und auch alle Modi, die einem beim Gparted Menü angezeigt werden, bei allem das gleiche Problem.

Hoffe ihr habt das Porblem verstanden und kennt eine Lösung ^^


----------



## Kadauz (6. September 2009)

Passiert das mit allen Distris?
Probier mal mit Knoppix. Soweit ich weiß iss da auch gparted drauf.


----------



## BopItXtremeII (7. September 2009)

Hab mal Knoppix mit Live CD gebootet und das ging ohne Probleme. GParted war zwar nicht drauf, aber Knoppix lief ^^


----------



## Bauer87 (7. September 2009)

Afaik ist gparted bei Ubuntu dabei. (Ich weiß auch nicht, warum immer Knoppix empfohlen wird.)


----------



## Kadauz (9. September 2009)

Weil Knoppix gut ist? 

Wieso muss es denn immer Ubuntu sein? Als gäbe es keine anderen guten Distributionen...


----------



## midnight (9. September 2009)

Mittlerweile ist doch Knoppix genauso überladen wie Ubuntu auch.

so far


----------

